# Jean Claude van Damme 38x



## Emilysmummie (10 Sep. 2008)




----------



## Katzun (10 Sep. 2008)

was macht der eigentlich heut?


----------



## Emilysmummie (10 Sep. 2008)

immer noch Filme drehen, nur LEIDER nich mehr so erfolgreich


----------



## Katzun (10 Sep. 2008)

hab schon ewig nix mehr von ihm gehört


----------



## maierchen (10 Sep. 2008)

Der kann auch schon mal ein oder zwei Bierchen zichen


----------



## Tokko (11 Sep. 2008)

Die ersten Filme von den fand ich echt gut. Hat aber leider nicht die Kurve gekriegt.

Danke für die Pics Emilysmummie.


----------



## armin (11 Sep. 2008)

Seine Filme sind schlecht, aber die Bilder..toll


----------



## Gwen (11 Sep. 2008)

Emilysmummie schrieb:


> immer noch Filme drehen, nur LEIDER nich mehr so erfolgreich



sein neuster Film J.C.V.D wird von den kritikern sehr gelobt und er dreht auch fleißig weiter..Full Love..Holy Blood...


----------

